# eth0 not found, problem with lo starting [solved]

## bodhe

lspci shows realtek as my ethernet controller, i have the driver for that seleceted in my kernel, ive tried it both as complied, and as a module, neither alow my system to connect, not even local is working, gentoo was just installed using knoppix livecd 

list of all errors on boot 

```

bringing up lo ...  [!!]

failed to start syslog-ng

Starting eth0

no useable address families found

socket: No such file or directory

bringing up eth0

192.168.0.2

no useable address families found

socket: no such file or directory

eth0 does not exist

ERROR: problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started

```

i've read through the sticky about netmount, and tried all the suggetions in there, still nothing working, any help would be appreciated.[/code]Last edited by bodhe on Sun Jan 15, 2006 5:37 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Check your kernel config for networking options. Post it if unsure. I think you don't use genkernel, do you?

----------

## bodhe

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Check your kernel config for networking options. Post it if unsure. I think you don't use genkernel, do you?

 

no i didnt use genkernel i set it up myself

for networking options i have

```

<*> packet socket

<*> Unix domain sockets

<M> PF_KEY sockets

<*> TCP/IP networking

<*> IP: multicasting

<M> IP: GRE tunnels over IP

[*] IP: ARP daemon support

[*] TCP syncookie support

<*> INET: socket monitoring interface

<M> The IPv6 protocol

```

i followed the sticky for some of those, i also have my enet card driver selected.

i connect with cable and have a IP that doesnt change (static i think)

----------

## dgaffuri

What's the output of ifconfig -a? (you may limit it to first two lines per interface)

----------

## bodhe

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> What's the output of ifconfig -a? (you may limit it to first two lines per interface)

 

ifconfig -a gives nothing

No useable address families found

socket: no such file or directory

----------

## dgaffuri

I answered to a guy with the same problem some time ago, but it had TCP/IP not configured in kernel. See here. Are you sure that the options you posted are for your running kernel? If you've compiled support for config option in proc you may check for CONFIG_INET with

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_INET

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y
```

----------

## bodhe

well that may be it, says its not set.  how do i set it?

----------

## dgaffuri

It's exactly the

```
<*> TCP/IP networking
```

option in menuconfig, so you've probably missed something when you installed the newly compiled kernel (e.g. you may have copied it with the /boot filesystem unmounted, or mispelled the name). If you've /boot on a standalone partition check the /boot directory in root fs to see if it's there, and/or the kernel date with /boot mounted. You may also want to check the grub.conf file for kernel file name.

----------

## bodhe

thank you very much, that was the fix...not sure how it wasnt done on my last kernel re-build, but it is now.

----------

## bodhe

ok, well..while it does connect, i still cant connect to sites, i tried to get something from protage and got failed: network is unreacable

ifconfig -a now shows

```

Link encap: ethernet HWaddr 00:40:2B:34:29:D7

inet addr:192.168.0.2 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
```

FIXED: enet card wasnt configured

----------

## dgaffuri

Did you configure correctly /etc/resolv.conf? Are you able to ping on the local network?

----------

## bodhe

yep, everything is working, setting up a script for it now, thanks a million

----------

